# Fighter Mugshots and why they were arrested



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

because of recent event I did some fun searching on the net and found this and thought some of you might like reading it

http://www.mmafullcontact.com/mma-fighter-mugshots/


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Name: Brock Lesnar
Arrest Date: January 2001
Location: Louisville, KY
Charges: Controlled substances trafficking. While in Kentucky training at a WWE facility, Lesnar was arrested for receiving and opening a parcel that was thought to contain a “*large amount of steroid*s”.
Disposition: All charges dropped – parcel didn’t contain steroids.


Oh realy? lol
how much did he pay


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Seems as though there are not many surprises on that list.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rusko said:


> Name: Brock Lesnar
> Arrest Date: January 2001
> Location: Louisville, KY
> Charges: Controlled substances trafficking. While in Kentucky training at a WWE facility, Lesnar was arrested for receiving and opening a parcel that was thought to contain a “*large amount of steroid*s”.
> ...


how funny is that?
he gets arrested for possession of steroids but charges are dropped because he actually didnt have steroids on him. yea right :laugh:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> Name: Charles “Krazy Horse” Bennett
> Arrest Date: Numerous (Rumored to have been arrested 20+ times)
> Location: Numerous – Florida primarily
> Charges: Krazy Horse is, well, crazy. The gold standard of bad boy fighters, he’s rumored to have been arrested over 20 times on drug, assault, battery, false imprisonment, and parole / probation violations.
> ...


How is it this guy consistently avoid doing serious time. This man is never going to get his act together until somebody brings the hammer down on him.


----------



## ThreadKiller (Apr 28, 2010)

You would think that Krazy Horse would be doing some serious time after being arrested over 20 times. Nope. Hell, he's fighting on the upcoming Shine Fights 3: Worlds Collide card. I saw that news on the same site as the "MMA Fighter Mugshots" gallery. That's actually a fun little site.

http://www.mmafullcontact.com/changes-and-additions-for-shine-fights-worlds-collide/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good Mugshots*

I like the Leonard Garcia's and Crazy Horse's pictures cause they look like they look like they're having fun!


----------



## ThreadKiller (Apr 28, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I like the Leonard Garcia's and Crazy Horse's pictures cause they look like they look like they're having fun!


Garcia's got that look on his face like "Yeah, you got me, if I promise not to do it again, can you just let me go... sheesh".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Garcia Look*

Or maybe he just knows his bail is coming!


----------

